# Leon County buck



## Outrage (Jul 25, 2005)

Opening day, Normangee area. Any guess on his score and age. Thanks


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Nice deer. Congrats.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Very nice deer, congratulations.


----------



## Speck Slayer (Sep 27, 2013)

Nice Bro, My ranch is in Normangee across from Hilltop Lakes.


----------



## 22fish (Dec 12, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## HELOLT (Aug 1, 2013)

Good deer, Ar's seem to helping Leon County, my dad and brother hunt there and have seen improvement in the deer over the last three years.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Low 130's and a long 4.5 assuming that county is hunted hard. Nice buck.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

very nice, i hunt 5 miles west of 21 on osr, have never seen one that big, 
thanks for sharing


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Good deer!!


----------



## Outrage (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks to everyone. That morning I did see a buck bigger than the one I was able to take. The antler restriction is definitely helping Leon County. My property is located off FM 3 between Normangee and HillTop Lakes. 
ibtbone, are you 5 miles west of 45 on OSR? Or 5 miles west of 45 on 21?


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice Buck, Congrats!


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

If you only knew how to fish.


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

Outrage said:


> Thanks to everyone. That morning I did see a buck bigger than the one I was able to take. The antler restriction is definitely helping Leon County. My property is located off FM 3 between Normangee and HillTop Lakes.
> ibtbone, are you 5 miles west of 45 on OSR? Or 5 miles west of 45 on 21?


 5 miles west of town on osr, by cr456,


----------



## palmwad89 (Dec 9, 2008)

120ish and 4-1/2


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

Outrage said:


> Thanks to everyone. That morning I did see a buck bigger than the one I was able to take. The antler restriction is definitely helping Leon County. My property is located off FM 3 between Normangee and HillTop Lakes.
> ibtbone, are you 5 miles west of 45 on OSR? Or 5 miles west of 45 on 21?


sorry, i just realized wrong road, not 21 but 39, west of 39 5 miles


----------



## utap1 (Jun 7, 2009)

I grew up hunting on the Magnus pasture on osr. It is at the top of the hill almost to b5, we lost the lease when I was 16. That was 1996. I wish I could hunt there again! It neighbors a large ranch with a huge lodge. Any one with a normangee area opening let me know! My boy is getting close to hunting age!


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Thats a great buck ! congrats


----------

